
San Francisco’s Dominance Over U.S. Innovation and Technology Patents - jseliger
http://www.citylab.com/tech/2016/05/san-franciscos-increasing-dominance-over-us-innovation/484199/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheAtlanticCities+%28CityLab%29
======
PaulHoule
People in Peoria pay into pension funds.

People in Wall Street invest that money in Silicon Valley startups.

Silicon Valley people get rich and look successful because money is being
showered on them.

People in Peoria lose their jobs because their own money is disinvested from
their community and worse, used as a weapon against them.

People in Peoria vote for Trump and say "burn baby burn".

